# UK Visa Online Application payment problem



## Queen26 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi again...
Starting March 24, I made an application online and fiancee pay using his card. First, he's able to fill-up the card details but it was unsuccessful. We tried many times and I received an email "_Your Visa Application Payment Confirmation Has Been Declined_". He called his bank and now it's unblocked but when we tried to pay again, we can't find the fill-up form of card to make the payment. We have tried all day since yesterday but still nothing but a sore finger scrolling again & again. I already send email to UKVI and they told me their payment system was working fine. Bank is fine, UKVI is fine... I also tried changing the visa centre & dates but still the same. Today when we tried to pay again, all we can see is "_connecting World Pay_ " button then this "_Secure Payment Page
Sorry, there was a problem processing your payment:
Order problem
The information sent from the merchant's site is invalid or incomplete..._"
I really need some advice of what to do. Thank you in advance.


----------

